# AMT 1949 Mercury kit



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Way back in 1964, my mother got me started on model building by buying the AMT 1949 Mercury kit. Fifty years later I'm still at it, though I don't do cars too much any more.

I recently bought the reissue of this kit, but would like to build it with some authentic details, i.e., engine color, interior colors, etc. The internet is helpful, but many photos have highly restored vehicles that don't reflect a lot of the original "stock" details.

Can anyone point me to an online resource that could help with this problem?

Jeff


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

In google type something like "1949 Mercury colors". I don't recall its url but there are web sites that are for people that restore the real thing. Lots of info on original exterior\interior colors and combos. I don't try to get an exact match just something close. You can get an exact match if you are willing to spend the money. I don't believe they will sell the small quantities modellers need


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe, you could try Hemmings.com. I've asked questions there about such things and got some helpful people replying.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Thanks for the suggestion about Hemings.com. It was perfect


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I have attempted about 15 of these kits, but only completed one. The problem is that I have ideas in my head that I can't get my hands to execute properly. The car I finished has a properly chopped top, quad headlights, small-ish fins crafted from the engine stand included in the kit, the twin supercharged engine for a Monagram pro street T-Bird and on and on. I finished that 21 years ago and that's it for this kit since then.

I have a vision for this kit that requires two of them. Basically it involved slicing them in half horizontal and after a reasonable amount of sectioning join the upper half of one to the lower side. This yields a rear that curves down on the top and up on the bottom. Two trunks are used and meet in the middle of the belt line.

On the side of the car the "slope" on the doors are mirrored below the belt line. below the mirrored slope the plastic is tweaked to have more of a curve to it so it more closely matches the curves of the rear of the car. Basically I'm using two thirds of the upper portion of the donor car minus the roof.

The front follows the same theme with upper half meeting an upper half from the other kit. This gives a Studebaker-like bullet nose appearance. This is where major styling issues come up. While the bullet nose looks good, the area ahead of the front wheels and when viewed from the front looks bulky and heavy compared to the sleekness of the rest of the body. I could never resolve this.

Sorry to rant, but I never get to talk to anyone about this kit.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

It's a great kit and one that I actually may complete some day. I remember brush painting it all black, so maybe I'll do one like that -- just slap it together like I did when I was 10 years old -- and then try to do it properly.

You've got some ideas that sound GREAT, but are way, way beyond what I'd be able to do. I hope you show some pics of your complete project.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

I've found several sites similar to Hemmings. You can also look on Youtube, sometimes another builder has already done what you are wanting to do. And, people that work on the real thing many times restore to factory condition. Very helpful.

I never imagined all the variations of exterior colors, interior colors, fabrics, engine sizes, etc. Especially during the 50's. Interior options like radios, AC, and even built in Kleenex holders!

Its true in many cases you can get the exact colors (as much as such a thing is possible). However these places cater to people working on the real deal, not a model. Not sure what the paint would cost but pretty sure it would be a bit more than a spray can of Testors.

I always go with something that is pretty close that comes in a spray can or small bottle.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Yeah, "pretty close" is what I'm talking about. I'm not going to fret if the seat cushions aren't an exact match or if I don't put wiring on an engine. If I don't Aztec my Enterprise, don't light my LIS robot or fail to put seat belt harnesses in my B-17, I don't lose sleep over it!


----------

